# Technique threads



## Andrew Green

By Request, Here's all of the technique thread links in one place 

Knee on Belly - trap arm

Guard Pass

Grappling section Techniques (Apparently this section needs more  )


----------



## Lisa

Sticky for these?  Makes for good reference.


----------



## Andrew Green

Knees from side


----------



## Cujo

Thanks.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

nice thread


----------



## MMAkid1

Mr. Green, I always have trouble escaping from the mount. I know you're supposed to buck, get a knee between the legs and work to either a butterfly guard, cross-sweep, etc., however, I am only 5' 8" 145 lbs. and when someone gets a high mount, say above the belly button and up, I get stuck. Is there anything you'd suggest I try?


----------



## MMAkid1

Mr. Green, I always have trouble escaping from the mount. I know you're supposed to buck, get a knee between the legs and work to either a butterfly guard, cross-sweep, etc., however, I am only 5' 8" 145 lbs. and when someone gets a high mount, say above the belly button and up, I get stuck. Is there anything you'd suggest I try?


----------



## SA_BJJ

High bridge underhook a leg and escape out the back door.  Careful not to give up your back though.  Worth a try.


----------



## Razznik

Thanks!


----------

